# sony xdp-4000x, dynaudio, usd audio



## davidmacq (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello, have listed 4000x on ebay...there is another one on ebay from someone else also...

Other things for sale not listed yet. USD Audio by SpeakerWorks Horns
Dynaudio tweeters and mids, d28af, d52af
Sony C90 tuner
Sony 5 channel 7557 amp 1/2 ohm stable

Have over 500 perfect feedback ebay id davidmacq

Sony mobile ES XDP-4000X Digital Signal Processor - eBay (item 230594701934 end time Apr-06-11 16:05:40 PDT)


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

davidmacq said:


> Hello, have listed 4000x on ebay...there is another one on ebay from someone else also...
> 
> Other things for sale not listed yet. USD Audio by SpeakerWorks Horns
> Dynaudio tweeters and mids, d28af, d52af
> ...


What is the mp3 player you used with the c90? Did the songs show up on the cd90 deck?


----------

